# Which AFC Team will be the last team standing? (2016 Season)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets have a little fun this year. Lets predict the last AFC team who will achieve their first win (and, conversely, their first loss) this NFL season.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Denver Broncos win their first game.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Here are the results after the first week.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Both my picks here are still good, but shaky... Cincinnati barely squeaked their win out... meanwhile Jacksonville nearly beat Green Bay... so Cincinnati might not be as good as I thought... and Jacksonville might be better.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Results after week 2. Interesting fact from this article... teams who went 2-0 have a 61% chance of making the playoffs. 1-1 teams have a 41% of making the playoffs. 0-2 teams have a 10% chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Uh that's 61% not 6%. 

And that article is a lot of fluff and hocus pocus talk. He's trying to sound super smart...

But what he's doing is combing talking about a statistical Analysis of actual winning percentage chances, and average actual past results. Truth is they don't have anything to do with one another. But he's making it sound like they are all directly related. They are not.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Uh that's 61% not 6%.


Fixed. I'm vacationing this week, and am working off my older laptop's keyboard. I suppose I can't entirely disconnect, but then again, my work laptop is locked down on my desk at work.... turned off.



inkahauts said:


> But what he's doing is combing talking about a statistical Analysis of actual winning percentage chances, and average actual past results. Truth is they don't have anything to do with one another. But he's making it sound like they are all directly related. They are not.


In comparison to the other major sports such as hockey, baseball, and basketball, football plays very few games, so momentum does play a factor. Check news.google.com for past stories of what happened to 0-2 teams. I'm not saying that it is _impossible_ for a 0-2 team to make the playoffs, just that it is hard to do. Besides, I cited my source.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably the most famous 0-2 team I can think of that bucked the trend was the Dallas Cowboys... who were 0-2 while Emmitt Smith was a holdout... after that, he got his money and they went on to win the Super Bowl that season!

Part of the trick here in "statistics" is that it is self-fulfilling to some degree since usually teams that are 0-2 are not as good of a team... but the trend-buckers will be teams that were good BUT had a front-loaded tough schedule and/or were missing a player due to injury/holdout and then got the player back.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I will accept that there are multiple variables that can affect the chances of making the playoffs. And, quite frankly, ten percent just means "low probability", not "will not make".


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 3 Results


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

With the New England Patriots losing to the Buffalo Bills (and at 16-0 to boot), the Denver Broncos are the last team standing without being defeated.

I missed the Dolphin's win last week. The Browns lost today, continuing to be the last undefeated team in the AFC.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

And the Jets were terrible yet again.

Rich


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My picks suck so hard this year... across the board!

I really wanted to initially pick Cleveland as the last AFC winless team... but I thought surely they'd pick up an early easy with with Griffin at QB... but that went south quickly. I would have picked New England to be the last undefeated team, but thought for sure they'd struggle more without Brady in these first 4 games... the fact that they are 3-1 even after a drubbing at Buffalo is amazing really. I just picked blindly because I didn't think Denver would look so good with a new rookie (and now another new rookie) QB.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 4 results.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 5 results. Denver lost this weekend, making them the last AFC team to lose a game, and due to NFL tiebreaking rules, makes them a wildcard. 

As for the Cleveland Browns... who was seriously expecting them to win against the Patriots?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 6 results are in the books. Lets see here.... Patriots are at the top, Bills are a strong post-season possibility since last millennium, Oakland is a strong division playoff despite the likelihood of moving to Lost Wages, and the Browns continue their losing ways.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

And the Jets just keep on...losing...I'm really glad Fitz finally signed the contract (I try not to be sarcastic, but geeze).

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone hear the comment during broadcast 'And they wonder why ratings are down'. All the flags being thrown was ridiculous. Almost every play a flag could be thrown for some infraction and then you get the lack of calls like missed PI in Atlanta/Seattle game which clearly changed the game outcome.

Many of these games are so close a lack of call or bad call turns the games outcome and with all the replay cameras now nothing is missed except on the field making for frustrated fans.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> Anyone hear the comment during broadcast 'And they wonder why ratings are down'. All the flags being thrown was ridiculous. Almost every play a flag could be thrown for some infraction and then you get the lack of calls like missed PI in Atlanta/Seattle game which clearly changed the game outcome.
> 
> Many of these games are so close a lack of call or bad call turns the games outcome and with all the replay cameras now nothing is missed except on the field making for frustrated fans.


Lots of complaining about "over officiating" on the New York sports radio stations this week. Also complaints about the rules...far too many and far too nitpicky.

Rich


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I go both ways on the officiating thing... Certainly, the missed calls or blown calls are on the Refs and are very bad for the game... but the "over officiating" to me seems to come more when bad teams are involved.

Take last night... One bad team and one team that ought to be better than it has thus far play each other, and we get a LOT of penalties... Oakland led the league in penalties for years when they were a consistent bottom dweller.

So, we can quibble on whether some rules are good or bad (and some ARE bad) but the better teams don't commit a lot of penalties.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I heard this one today moving pass interference PI back to 15 yards like before and college still is, instead of spot of foul. Many believe officials are afraid to call it in critical situations because the penalty is so big.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have mixed feelings on that. Late in the game, if the team needs a TD to tie/win and is on their side of the field... I could see defenses intentionally tackling open receivers rather than giving up the big play if the penalty for doing so was only 15 yards. I see it happen in college games. Lower penalties on this kind of play encourage lazy defense. I kind of like the spot foul as a deterrent.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, with the season shot, the Jets decide to go with Gino this week. Inspiring decision...

I think I would have gone with Petty this year, the injury was unfortunate and now that injury gets in the way of him starting. Fortunately, I root for the Giants too and there is some hope for them. 

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have mixed feelings on that. Late in the game, if the team needs a TD to tie/win and is on their side of the field... I could see defenses intentionally tackling open receivers rather than giving up the big play if the penalty for doing so was only 15 yards. I see it happen in college games. Lower penalties on this kind of play encourage lazy defense. I kind of like the spot foul as a deterrent.


It would be nice if games were called evenly and only penalize if the foul affects the play but this will never happen. I'm seeing way to many one handed catch attempts and no PI calls. These refs are swallowing the whistle during critical times of games.

Off topic but the worst called game I've seen in a long time was college Wisconsin/Ohio State where almost every big play happened because some Ohio State lineman was holding flagrantly with nothing being called. I never followed up if there was any backlash, not a fan of Big10 but WOW was officiating bad.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Rich said:


> Well, with the season shot, the Jets decide to go with Gino this week. Inspiring decision...
> 
> I think I would have gone with Petty this year, the injury was unfortunate and now that injury gets in the way of him starting. Fortunately, I root for the Giants too and there is some hope for them.
> 
> Rich


Desperation move for sure. The problem is the lack of running game and protection for QB, nothing wrong with Fitzpatrick. Having a good offensive line is most important piece of the puzzle for winning IMO.
Take the Cardinals very talented but the O-line isn't great allowing to much pressure on QB, making Cards just an above average team but not great. 
Take the Cowboys with rookie QB has all the time in the world RB has huge holes to run wild. Cowboys are best looking team in the NFL.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> _*Desperation move for sure.*_ The problem is the lack of running game and protection for QB, nothing wrong with Fitzpatrick. Having a good offensive line is most important piece of the puzzle for winning IMO.
> Take the Cardinals very talented but the O-line isn't great allowing to much pressure on QB, making Cards just an above average team but not great.
> Take the Cowboys with rookie QB has all the time in the world RB has huge holes to run wild. Cowboys are best looking team in the NFL.


Gotta feel sorry for Todd Bowles, he's really getting raked by the NYC radio talking heads. With Decker out for the season and no running game...well, it's a bit much to overcome. I really liked what I saw in Bryce Petty during the preseason games and thought he might play better than Fitz and certainly better than Gino, but that injury killed that.

I haven't seen one Cowboys' game yet, I have to see that team. I've always liked them.

If I was still betting on the games, I'd be jumping on the Packers-Bears game this weekend. With the Pack favored by only 7.5 points that looks like a money maker to me (I'd bet on the Packers).

Rich


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think they should have started the season with Geno, frankly. Why?

He probably was the starter prior to having his face broken a couple of years back by the teammate... so, they've had him on the roster all this time doing nothing but taking money. Either he's worth having on the roster or he isn't. IF he isn't going to be the starter, I don't think he will be worth keeping as a backup either... and they should cut him and look elsewhere for a new QB backup and for the future after Fitzpatrick.

I agree that the Jets have WAY more problems than just QB... improved O-line and running game fixes a LOT of QB problems... and their defense is really letting them down too. But with the season basically flushed at this point, I think they need to put Geno out there and let him sink or swim. IF he succeeds then either they decide to keep him OR they get a shot at using him for trade-bait to get something else they need... IF he fails, then they can finally cut him and be done with it. There's no need in paying a guy to be on the roster that you don't want to be there. It's also not good for Geno... maybe a change of scenery to a new team would inspire him to be better too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I think they should have started the season with Geno, frankly. Why?
> 
> He probably was the starter prior to having his face broken a couple of years back by the teammate... so, they've had him on the roster all this time doing nothing but taking money. Either he's worth having on the roster or he isn't. IF he isn't going to be the starter, I don't think he will be worth keeping as a backup either... and they should cut him and look elsewhere for a new QB backup and for the future after Fitzpatrick.
> 
> I agree that the Jets have WAY more problems than just QB... improved O-line and running game fixes a LOT of QB problems... and their defense is really letting them down too. But with the season basically flushed at this point, I think they need to put Geno out there and let him sink or swim. IF he succeeds then either they decide to keep him OR they get a shot at using him for trade-bait to get something else they need... IF he fails, then they can finally cut him and be done with it. There's no need in paying a guy to be on the roster that you don't want to be there. It's also not good for Geno... maybe a change of scenery to a new team would inspire him to be better too.


Read this column in today's Daily News..._*Link*_.

From that column:



> The Jets quarterback quandary will wind through Geno Smith before the inevitable next stop during this lost season: Bryce Petty's time is coming.
> 
> The second-year quarterback offers this star-crossed franchise some hope for the future. The temporary transition from Ryan Fitzpatrick to the erratic Smith is doomed to fail. Petty will be next in line to show team decision makers that he deserves serious consideration to compete for the starting job in 2017.


The Jets really shouldn't have kept Gino on the roster, but if they hadn't Hackenberg would be starting this week. The plan seems to be, let Gino play himself out of contention over the next two weeks and go to Petty, who has recovered from his injury. The season's shot, might as well let Petty play.

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Another week, another Cleveland Browns loss.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, the Packers certainly covered the spread against the Bears. Makes me wish I was still betting. That would have been easy money. Can't help but wonder if anyone jumped on that game???

The Jets: Gino didn't look terrible, then he got hurt. Who starts next week? Petty, I hope. In any event, they won against an awful Ravens team. Flacco looked all alone. He'd look good in Green, no?

The Giants: They won but didn't look all that good, I thought. Beckham has to be the most exciting player in the NFL at this moment.

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Jets offense looked bad against the Cards but Seattle did too. Still think the Amish Rifle should be the starter.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 7 Results....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The whole Gino vs Fitz argument is done. Gino is out for the year with an ACL injury and it doesn't look like he will be retained for next year. Now will they give Petty a chance? The Jets and their management decisions have always baffled me.

Rich


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Does kind of help seal the deal on Geno, though... either he isn't good enough or he is fragile... and they should probably be looking to deal him or release him in the off-season and move on... now they probably should give someone else on the roster a look to see what they want to do in the off season.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Does kind of help seal the deal on Geno, though... either he isn't good enough or he is fragile... and they should probably be looking to deal him or release him in the off-season and move on... now they probably should give someone else on the roster a look to see what they want to do in the off season.


His contract is up after this season and I doubt it will be renewed. I see no reason for that, nor does anyone else here in NJ/NY (or so it seems). As for the next QB, Bryce Petty is ready and willing, he might just be the franchise's future.

Fitz seems to have shoved his foot down his throat after Sunday's game. His comments weren't well received.



> Ryan Fitzpatrick blew up the whole damn operation like a steely-eyed hitman who didn't give a flying you-know-what about the people in his way. He spoke with no emotion, no regret and no doubt that he was betrayed by the people who were supposed to have his back.


The story is _*here*_.
Rich


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... that was an odd rant... I mean, I get him being disappointed at being benched, but it's not too smart to burn the bridge while you're still standing on it!

To be fair to Fitz... there are still a LOT of problems with the Jets that just having better QB play isn't going to fix... but he isn't nearly good enough to have that kind of outburst.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Fitz had his "career year" last season and I had hoped his performance this season would be similar, but that hasn't happened and he certainly didn't win the last game just because he got in the game. Smart thing would have been to keep his mouth shut. He disappointed me, really surprised me with that outburst. 

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week eight results


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week nine results. Lets talk magic numbers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I watched some really good games this week. The Jets-Miami game was great, shame the Jets lost. The Bills-Seahawks game was also very good and that Broncos-Raiders game was a showcase for the Raiders. 

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

With tonight's loss, Cleveland statistically cannot win playoff spots 1, 2, or 5. Here are the elimination scenarios:

Case 1
Chiefs beats or ties the Panthers, and
Broncos beats or ties the Saints, and
Steelers beats the Cowboys, and
Bengals beats or ties the Giants

Case 2
Chiefs beats or ties the Panthers, and
Broncos beats or ties the Saints, and
Steelers ties the Cowboys, and
Bengals beats the Giants

Case 3
Jaguars beats the Texans, and
Jets beats the Rams, and
Chargers beats the Dolphins, and
Steelers beats the Cowboys, and
Bengals beats the Giants

Of course, we have the pundits who say Cleveland was eliminated from the playoffs before the first game.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

After watching the Cleveland game (almost unwatchable) their problem is much deeper than QB.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's really difficult to argue that they don't have an ownership problem... Too many players and coaches have gone through there with no success at this point... hard to blame all of them and not recognize the ownership is ultimately responsible for ALL of it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Looking at their upcoming schedule...

11/20 & 1/1 Pittsburg Steelers - AFC #8
11/27 - New York Giants - NFC #5
12/11 - Cincinnati Bengals - AFC #13
12/18 - Buffalo Bills - AFC #12
12/24 - San Diego Chargers - AFC #9

December 11th is kinda important because it is week 14. Week 14 of last year is when they had their last win. Since then, they have forgotten that W is part of the English alphabet.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, it's really difficult to argue that they don't have an ownership problem... Too many players and coaches have gone through there with no success at this point... hard to blame all of them and not recognize the ownership is ultimately responsible for ALL of it.


Kinda like the Jets. New ownership has never resolved their problems. Empty seats might get owners to do something...anything...

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> With tonight's loss, Cleveland statistically cannot win playoff spots 1, 2, or 5. Here are the elimination scenarios:
> 
> Case 1
> Chiefs beats or ties the Panthers, and
> ...


ATM: Chiefs beat the Panthers 20-17
Broncos beat the Saints 25-23
Steelers are being beaten by the Cowboys by a single point, but there are six minutes left in the second quarter.
Bengels play the Giants on Monday.



Mark Holtz said:


> Case 3
> Jaguars beats the Texans, and
> Jets beats the Rams, and
> Chargers beats the Dolphins, and
> ...


Case 3 doesn't apply because Jaguars were beaten by the Texans.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I got my wish. Petty started at QB for the Jets. Turned out to be a pretty dismal game. The Cowboys-Steelers game was great. So was the Patriots-Seahawks game. I do enjoy NFL football.

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From NFL:

*Chiefs-Broncos flexed to 'SNF' in Week 12*


> The NFL spared the world from being forced to watch the spiraling New York Jets in prime time.
> 
> On Monday the league announced that the Kansas City Chiefs at Denver Broncos game would be flexed into _Sunday Night Football_ for Week 12, Sunday, Nov. 27. New England at New York moves to the 4:25 p.m. ET slot on CBS.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> From NFL:
> 
> *Chiefs-Broncos flexed to 'SNF' in Week 12*FULL ARTICLE HERE


Can't wait to see the spread for the Jets-Pats game.

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 10 results are posted. If you are the Cleveland Browns, you are under playoff elimination scenario. Slots 1, 2, 3, 5, and 6 are all closed off.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's weird that the Browns are 0-9 but still can win their division, right? I mean, it isn't going to happen... but the fact that it is still mathematically possible is weird.

"What if" RGIII comes back and they go on a run? He was injured so early, we don't know if he would have made a difference... the rest of the division has been disappointing... so it wouldn't be entirely out of nowhere for them to get a major player back from injury while the rest of their division is imploding around them.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Theoretically, it's possible, but there are too many dependencies. Realistically, stick a fork in 'em, they're done.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week eleven results. Jacksonville is up for a extreme elimination scenario.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

That game last night Raiders/Texans convinced me the NFL rigs games. Hideous officiating changed the game outcome. Texans won the game easily despite what the scoreboard said.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> That game last night Raiders/Texans convinced me the NFL rigs games. Hideous officiating changed the game outcome. Texans won the game easily despite what the scoreboard said.


Still, a very good game, I think.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

camo said:


> That game last night Raiders/Texans convinced me the NFL rigs games. Hideous officiating changed the game outcome. Texans won the game easily despite what the scoreboard said.


I do not buy they are rigged at all. Sometimes, you play better and lose, it happens. In every sport. And officials do make bad calls too sometimes. That also just happens...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:
 

> I do not buy they are rigged at all. Sometimes, you play better and lose, it happens. In every sport. And officials do make bad calls too sometimes. That also just happens...


As with MLB, I'm pretty sure the bad officiating evens out with the good officiating over the course of the season. But, people being people, I wouldn't be totally shocked to find out an official that bets on games has made bad calls that affect the outcome of games.

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> I do not buy they are rigged at all. Sometimes, you play better and lose, it happens. In every sport. And officials do make bad calls too sometimes. That also just happens...


Think what you want but the same official involved in all the bad calls was in the stands taking selfie's with Raider fans prior to game. I watched the video and it was questioned why a NFL official was doing this.
Doesn't necessarily make him guilty by association but still the process has started to have the official disciplined or terminated. Most likely it goes nowhere with the NFL policing itself.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> Think what you want but the same official involved in all the bad calls was in the stands taking selfie's with Raider fans prior to game. I watched the video and it was questioned why a NFL official was doing this.
> Doesn't necessarily make him guilty by association but still the process has started to have the official disciplined or terminated. Most likely it goes nowhere with the NFL policing itself.


You're gonna get the occasional "bad apple" in any sport. I've never really tried to understand all the NFL rules but I do understand the baseball rules and I see a lot of questionable umpires in MLB games. But I've also seen a lot of bad umpires in a lot of other BB leagues. Made me think the umpires are just poor at their jobs generally.

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Rich said:


> You're gonna get the occasional "bad apple" in any sport. I've never really tried to understand all the NFL rules but I do understand the baseball rules and I see a lot of questionable umpires in MLB games. But I've also seen a lot of bad umpires in a lot of other BB leagues. Made me think the umpires are just poor at their jobs generally.
> 
> Rich


Yes agree, happens way too much in NFL. Lots of money on these games, goes well beyond fan disappointment when someone works the game with bias. Course as Americans we should be use to this by now. :eek2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rigged? I don't know. I doubt the NFL (or any other major sport) would tolerate known rigging of games. Despite how it might seem they prefer certain matchups in playoffs, the NFL would lose ALL credibility if it was ever caught in a rigging scandal. The NFL would become WWE if that ever was uncovered.

Could an official be corrupt? Sure. I think we've had that in just about every sport... sometimes even a coach or players too... so I could see a corrupt official being involved. Not sure about this specific game, but certainly the bad calls should be investigated, and if there is also evidence of impartiality by a ref making bad calls, then they really need to investigate and be transparent about that too.

All I can say, in watching that game... I saw bad calls... but at no point did I feel like anyone was rigging the game. I've seen lots of bad calls in lots of sports, and a lot in the NFL just this season... I don't know what to chalk it up to, but I can honestly say that I never felt "rigged" pop into my head. I feel like its more ineptness/inexperience in play.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> Yes agree, happens way too much in NFL. Lots of money on these games, goes well beyond fan disappointment when someone works the game with bias. Course as Americans we should be use to this by now. :eek2:


The NFL officials don't seem to get enough work in order to really understand the game and its many rules. I can see them getting things wrong. The MLB officials are another story. They work many games and have an actual minor league (leagues) to train in before going up to the major league level. And still get many calls wrong...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Rigged? I don't know. I doubt the NFL (or any other major sport) would tolerate known rigging of games. Despite how it might seem they prefer certain matchups in playoffs, the NFL would lose ALL credibility if it was ever caught in a rigging scandal. The NFL would become WWE if that ever was uncovered.
> 
> Could an official be corrupt? Sure. I think we've had that in just about every sport... sometimes even a coach or players too... so I could see a corrupt official being involved. Not sure about this specific game, but certainly the bad calls should be investigated, and if there is also evidence of impartiality by a ref making bad calls, then they really need to investigate and be transparent about that too.
> 
> All I can say, in watching that game... I saw bad calls... but at no point did I feel like anyone was rigging the game. I've seen lots of bad calls in lots of sports, and a lot in the NFL just this season... I don't know what to chalk it up to, but I can honestly say that I never felt "rigged" pop into my head. I feel like its more ineptness/inexperience in play.


Right, corruption exists and there's really not a whole lot the NFL can do about isolated incidents. The NFL has to be the most betted on major sports league and I wouldn't be surprised at an official trying to skew a game. The teams don't have win, the point spread is more important than winning or losing.

Speaking of point spreads, the Jets-Pats game this Sunday should be a better's paradise. I'd be shocked if the 8 point spread is enough. I'd think a 14 point spread wouldn't be enough. Of course, I've lost as much as I've won betting on NFL games, can't go by me...

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The only way to win in sports betting.... is not to play.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've been pretty fortunate that I have a lifetime virtual break-even... I don't take risky bets... so I never lose big but never win big either. I've never done any official gambling... just stuff you do with friends, or betting on a game of pool you're playing in, for instance... amateur stuff... but I know full well that I'd lose my backside if I ever gambled for real anywhere... so I don't do it!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> The only way to win in sports betting.... is not to play.


Yeah, I enjoy Sundays a lot more now. Haven't placed a bet in years. All that agita and I kept breaking even...

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 12 results. I have playoff elimination scenarios for the Jets and Jaguars.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Geeze, the Giants made the Browns look good for most of the first half. Thought they were gonna lose. Since I always think the Jets are gonna lose I wasn't shocked when they did. But they beat the spread, that was surprising.

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 13 Results. Both the Raiders and Patriots are under playoff clinching scenarios, while the Chargers and Bengals are all under elimination scenarios.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 14 results. The Patriots, Chiefs, Steelers, and Raiders are all looking at playoff clinching scenarios. Meanwhile, the Chargers and Bengals are under a 1 game elimination scenario, and the Bills and Colts are under a 2 game elimination scenario.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 15 results.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Cleveland really wants that #1 pick next year!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Cleveland Fans Flood CBS Affiliate With Requests To Show Steelers Game Instead of Browns


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The Cleveland Browns receive a Christmas present in a form of a win against the San Diego Chargers in a game that nobody was watching.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Should've known Cleveland couldn't even get their perfect season right! Failing at everything this year.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 16 results - AFC version since all games are now final. We also know who is going to the post season dance. The question is.... what position?


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

Mark Holtz said:


> Week 16 results - AFC version since all games are now final. We also know who is going to the post season dance. The question is.... what position?
> View attachment 28522


My prediction for final seeding in AFC:

1- New England
2- Kansas City
3- Pittsburgh
4- Houston
5- Oakland
6- Miami


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BLMN said:


> My prediction for final seeding in AFC:
> 
> 1- New England
> 2- Kansas City
> ...


Miami might be 4, Houston...haven't seen anything great from them.

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

AFC Seeding possibilities


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My predictions for Sunday:

New England at Miami - New England wins
Oakland at Denver - With Carr out, Oakland will be having a harder time. Denver wins
Kansas City at San Diego - Kansas City wins
Final seeding:

New England
Kansas City
Pittsburgh (frozen)
Houston (frozen)
Oakland
Miami


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rich said:


> Miami might be 4, Houston...haven't seen anything great from them.


Miami can't be 4... the top 4 are division winners.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Rich said:


> Miami might be 4, Houston...haven't seen anything great from them.


Both New England and Miami are part of the AFC East division. With a three-win difference between the two teams, Miami can only clinch a wild card slot (currently #6, maybe a #5 with a Miami victory over New England AND a San Diego victory over Kansas City).

Pittsburgh and Houston are frozen at #3 and #4 respectively. Even if Pittsburgh loses and Houston wins, giving a 10-6 tie, the Strength of Victory advantage goes to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Both New England and Miami are part of the AFC East division. With a three-win difference between the two teams, Miami can only clinch a wild card slot (currently #6, maybe a #5 with a Miami victory over New England AND a San Diego victory over Kansas City).
> 
> Pittsburgh and Houston are frozen at #3 and #4 respectively. Even if Pittsburgh loses and Houston wins, giving a 10-6 tie, the Strength of Victory advantage goes to Pittsburgh.


Sorry, I forgot about the "frozen" teams. Still think Miami might be the sleeper.

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Last Round


----------

